# Whats the. 270 like compared to the 30/.06



## thehunterfisherman448 (Sep 30, 2006)

Compared to the 30/.06 whats the .270's range, accuracy,trajectory,game downing abbilities, etc. I have a .270 and my dad has a 30/.06, so I just wanted to see how our rifles compared.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Kinda like askin which Olson Twin is better lookin.

On game no one could tell the difference if they weren't the shooter and didn't know what caliber was being used. That argument is much to-do about nothing.


----------



## thehunterfisherman448 (Sep 30, 2006)

no shoot!! But there is a difference. Or else there wouldnt be one or the other. Is one a little more flat shooting than the other or a little more accurate?


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Nothin runnin, walk'n, or slither'n in TX that couldn't be killed with either.

I've been shooting a 270 for 18yrs. Why did I choose it? Because my dad shot one and reloading components were free if I shot the 270. If my dad had shot a 30-06 I'd likely be shooting one of them.

There is NOTHING walking in NA that both won't kill quickly.

There is no inherent accuracy difference between the two.

If one is shooting factory ammo the "flatter" of the two is going to be the 270, but that's only because the 30-06 is loaded to a lower pressure due to the many older rifles (military surplus, etc) that are still floating around and being used. A reloader can make the cartriges true twins.


----------



## thehunterfisherman448 (Sep 30, 2006)

thanks. You answered my question. My dad has a 30/.06 and i was gonna get one except for the fact that we share guns normally, and so i got a .270 so that we could one more gun to shoot. I agree both are awesome guns.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

the 270 is a "damn adequate coyote gun" according to elmer keith. i think there both great, but youll be able to shoot much heavier bullets with the 06, making it a little more versatile.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

> youll be able to shoot much heavier bullets with the 06, making it a little more versatile.


There's nothing you can do with a 220gn .308 roundnose that I can't do with a .277 140gn TSX.

Assuming we get drawn for MT again this fall I may have to shoot my elk with the 270. Truth be told, were a situation arise that the 243 shooting 85TSX's was all I had available I shoot elk with it out to 300yds (maybe further) and not think twice.

270 and 30-06 are both capable of clean kills lots further than most of us are willing to shoot.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

i think the performance of projectiles has far surpassed most peoples abilities to place them accurately to the ranges they are capable of. if you have confidence in a gun/cartridge, it is going to make a world of differrence. i know ive done things with a 22 that according to some arent possible, because my 22 is like an extension of my arm. i think weve reached a level of bullet performance that allows what were once mediocre cartridges perform much more reliably, and consistently. i dont feel that there is anything on this continent that couldnt be killed with either cartridge with the proper bullet, and placement.


----------



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

how bouta .308 or 7mm rem mag compared to the 06 and .270 is it better?


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

squirrelsniper91 said:


> how bouta .308 or 7mm rem mag compared to the 06 and .270 is it better?


If I had my pick of those 4, I'd either pick the 270 or 7mm. It would be a tough call both are flat shooting and pack enough energy to kill most game. All 4 of them are good.


----------

